# Using second dsl modem as access point



## snapetwo (Jul 29, 2010)

using DSL modem as ap 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys, sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere.

I just replaced my dls modem with a newer one...i decided i wanted to use the older 2wire 2700 as an AP...looked around found a few directions.

Basically its working...kinda. ha

On the old modem i changed the router lan ip to 192.168.0.5..the new modem is 192.168.0.1...same subnet.

I disabled the DHCP on the old modem, the new modem is DHCP.

New modem has wifi named newwifi
old modem has wifi named oldwifi

k. I connected the old modem to the new modem via a cross over cable.

K now the good stuff. When i connect my computer to the old modem via ethernet..it will resolve and give me internet access..i get an Ip address from the new modem..k. Great. Just wanted i wanted...HOWEVER

when i try to connect to the wifi of the oldmodem (whole reason i wanted an AP)..it keeps saying "identifying"...so its not resolving..i have tried to point the wifi card in my computer to ipv4 dns to the new modem...no go.

the only thing that enables me to get internet access via teh oldmodem wifi...its to statically assign an wifi addres.

192.168.0.10
255.255.255.0
192.168.0.1 <- the new modem, not old...
dns 192.168.0.5 <- old modem
dns 192.168.0.1 <- new modem..

so that is my prob..ulitmately i want to use this oldmodem as a wifi ap to extend my range..its working..for most part..any help i would appreciate. 

Thank you

OH just a quick note....BOTH wireless are the same SSID...i simply used old and new to clarify on the post...as well as i have tried using two different SSIDs...same prob


----------

